# The Ant & the Grasshopper, socialist style



## RamistThomist (Feb 27, 2006)

The Original Version (I Didn't make this up)
The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter. The grasshopper thinks he's a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away. 
Come winter, the ant is warm and well fed. The grasshopper has no food or shelter so he dies out in the cold. 

The New Liberal Version
It starts out the same, but when winter comes, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while others are cold and starving. CBS, NBC and ABC show up and provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to film of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food. 
America is stunned by the sharp contrast. How can it be that, in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so? Then a representative of the NAAGB (The National Association for the Advancement of Green Bugs) shows up on NightLine and charges the ant with "Green Bias" and makes the case that the grasshopper is the victim of 30 million years of greenism. Kermit the frog appears on Oprah with the grasshopper, and everybody cries when he sings, "It's Not Easy Being Green." 

Bill and Hillary Clinton make a special guest appearance on the CBS Evening News and tell a concerned Dan Rather that they will do everything they can for the grasshopper who has been denied the prosperity he deserves by those who benefited unfairly during the Reagan summers, or as Bill refers to it, the "Temperatures of the 80's." Richard Gephardt exclaims, in an interview with Peter Jennings, that the Ant has gotten rich off the "back of the grasshopper," and calls for an immediate tax hike on the Ant to make him pay his "fair share." 

Finally the EEOC drafts the "Economic Equity and Anti-Greenism Act," retroactive to the beginning of the summer. The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the government. Hillary gets her old law firm to represent the grasshopper in a defamation suit against the ant. The case is tried before a panel of federal judges that Bill appointed, from a list of single-parent welfare moms who can only hear cases on Thursday afternoon between 1:30 and 3:00 PM, when there are no talk shows scheduled. 

The ant loses the case. 

The story ends as we see the grasshopper finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he's in - which just happens to be the ant's old house - crumbles around him, since he doesn't know how to maintain it. The ant has disappeared in the snow. Meanwhile the once peaceful neighbor is now controlled by a gang of vicious spiders. And on the TV, which the grasshopper bought by selling most of the ant's food, they are showing Bill Clinton standing before a wildly applauding group of Democrats, announcing that a new era of "Fairness" has dawned in America.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2006)

Funny. I remember reading this a little while ago. You can see how dated it is: Gephard is retired, Rather was fired and Jennings is dead.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 3, 2006)

National Association for the Advancement of Greenbugs vs National Association for the Advancement of Colored People.

30 million years of Greenism vs 200 + years of slavery

EEOC fines the Ant for failing to hire Grasshoppers vs EEOC fining a Corporation for discriminatory practices in employment.

Its not easy being green vs Its not easy being Black/African American.

Sorry Jacob, in an effort to deride the Liberals your parody inevitably derides a whole race of people whose struggle, overcomings and short comings were and are legitimate.

Its a historical fact that Slavery, Employment discrimination and Education Discrimination have negatively impacted the status of African Americans.

That being said, I would agree with you that the Democrats and Liberals are doing a pathetic job representing African Americans, and their policies seems to be pushing them back backwards as opposed to fowards. With decaying schools in the Urban communities, it is hard to see how the average African American student will be able to compete in the future, but this is not necessarily because they are lazy.

Historical evidences show that once given a chance, African Americans compete i.e Black Wallstreet in Tulsa Oklahoma which was razed Black Wallstreet, Rosewood link. This is not even taking into account that it was only 40 years ago that the Civil Rights Movement successfully lobbied to have Jim Crow Laws removed, and voting rights act established. Anyone can get the tape and see Jim Connor's bulldogs and hoses being sicked on humans.


But that's beside the point. The point I'm trying to make, is that whilst picking on liberals is all well and dandy, Liberals do represent people whose struggle is legitimate as opposed to Republicans who seemingly ignore them, hence a line of demarkation must be observed when we as Christians attack Liberal thinkings and philosophies that we also not attack the legitimacy of the struggle of certain groups.

ps. gays, feminists, abortionists should be justly attacked with the liberals  As the radio excerpt for the video game Vice City says, "Liberals, Philanderers and other evil doers".

[Edited on 3-3-2006 by Slippery]


----------



## matt01 (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Liberals do represent people whose struggle is legitimate as opposed to Republicans who seemingly ignore them...



 I saw a similar version, which though portraying some of the negative effects of liberalism, was not negative towards any particular group of people.

[Edited on 3-3-06 by matthew]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Slippery_
> ...



Btw, as you know, this was not a racial slur, but to show the incompetence of those who claim to help the oppressed, but are actually using them as pawns in a power struggle. Also, I did it to highlight the incompetency of socialistic groups.

For what its worth, I am not a Republican (well, technically I am registered as one, but that's a different story)


----------

